# Orbea Gain charger problem? Charger or bike?



## youngoldbloke (21 Aug 2021)

Charging the Gain today in readiness for a longer ride tomorrow. Checking the bike found that it had charged from 40% to 76%, IWOC light constant and red light on charger off (no light). Disconnected charger from bike and socket, plugged in switched on , green light came on, and reconnected charger to bike. Red light came on, IWOC light flashing as usual - charging. After just a few seconds light on charger went out, IWOC light constant again, charging stopped. Disconnected charger, light remained off. After a few minutes switched charger on again, green light back again. Went through whole procedure again, same result. Is the fault in the charger or the bike? Anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Charging the Gain today in readiness for a longer ride tomorrow. Checking the bike found that it had charged from 40% to 76%, IWOC light constant and red light on charger off (no light). Disconnected charger from bike and socket, plugged in switched on , green light came on, and reconnected charger to bike. Red light came on, IWOC light flashing as usual - charging. After just a few seconds light on charger went out, IWOC light constant again, charging stopped. Disconnected charger, light remained off. After a few minutes switched charger on again, green light back again. Went through whole procedure again, same result. Is the fault in the charger or the bike? Anyone had a similar problem?



You either need a spare known good charger to see if problem lay with battery. If it charges fine your original charger is faulty.

Take it to a orbea dealer to do the above test


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Aug 2021)

If I leave the charger connected to the main supply after disconnecting bike it does not reset - the green light does not come on, however long I leave it. It will only come on again if I switch off the mains supply and then re-connect the charger.
Can anyone recommend a dealer in the NE - Newcastle/Gateshead/Northumberland area?


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Aug 2021)

https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/dealers/


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/dealers/


Thanks, I'd checked that out. I was looking for recommendations.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thanks, I'd checked that out. I was looking for recommendations.


I would ring the most convenient to myself and ask if they do service repair


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Aug 2021)

Cannot offer any advice, but sorry to hear of your problems. Hope it all sorts itself out quickly.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2021)

Phoned PUREELECTRIC at Gateshead, and took bike in this afternoon. Richard at the shop was onto the problem very quickly and connected another charger to my bike, which charged quite normally, and my charger to one of the Orbeas in the shop. My charger failed immediately - diagnosis, faulty charger. Great service, impressive showroom with a large range of ebikes and scooters. Lovely Scott e-Addict road bikes. Well worth a visit!


----------



## Scaleyback (22 Aug 2021)

Great to know, Gateshead easily reached for me if needed. Glad you got it sorted and thanks for the follow-up info.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Phoned PUREELECTRIC at Gateshead, and took bike in this afternoon. Richard at the shop was onto the problem very quickly and connected another charger to my bike, which charged quite normally, and my charger to one of the Orbeas in the shop. My charger failed immediately - diagnosis, faulty charger. Great service, impressive showroom with a large range of ebikes and scooters. Lovely Scott e-Addict road bikes. Well worth a visit!


----------

